

OH NO YOU CANT - paparoger
http://money.msn.com/top-stocks/post.aspx?post=4c4ce533-b9e8-4d63-b290-739ea903d119

======
jeffreyshaw
I'd hardly call this a bailout. It's just government continuing to be slow to
adopt change (like everything in the public sector). What, you don't think
Apple and Google has tried to get that contract? Apple and Google have surely
done their cost/benefit analysis and can't come up with an offer attractive
enough to compete effectively with RIM. I give my props to RIM.

------
adziki
This "article" is pure speculation, and not even based on a real expression of
opinion or data... RIM shouldn't and won't be bailed out, worst case bought
out by Microsoft/Nokia/Palm/HP

